# Weird stuff your clowns have hosted.



## mmatt (Feb 12, 2012)

So I've got two pairs of ocellaris clowns in my tank. A pair of orange and a pair of black. The orange pair have hosted two of my torches and started on a frogspawn. All corals have been perfectly fine with it FYI. But they have bullied the black ones into the corner of my 75gal. So the results of this is that the black ocellaris clowns have decided to host my gsp colony. Lol. Not that I wouldn't want to host it if I was them either because the amount I have looks like a cozy grass field. But none of them will have anything to do with the beautiful BTA in the tank. Go figure. Lol

At least this way they don't get stung.


----------



## Crayon (Apr 13, 2014)

At least they look happy in their grassy patch! Really nice shot. My black ocellaris pair are hosting with the overflow under the inflow pipe. Go figure. They hardly ever come out.


----------



## Kooka (Feb 8, 2011)

This one is annoying as all heck...


----------



## Crayon (Apr 13, 2014)

LMAO!! That is hilarious!

and embarrassing. Your clown fish is broken.


----------



## mmatt (Feb 12, 2012)

Lol!! At least it's not a colony of zoa. Better yet xiena. Lol

Or is that a zoa?? What is that? Lol


----------



## Kooka (Feb 8, 2011)

Yeah, and the little one follows the other ones lead unfortunately  It's a Duncan coral BTW.


----------



## mmatt (Feb 12, 2012)

^^^ lol that's special. Lol


----------



## Flexin5 (Nov 12, 2011)

A colony of zoas, and gsp. now i have 4 clowns in the tank with an BTA and they don't even look at it.


----------



## Crayon (Apr 13, 2014)

Ya gotta post a photo of your clowns hosting the zoas. Won't believe it till I see it!


----------



## Flexin5 (Nov 12, 2011)

^it was in my very first tank, the 10 gallon so i don't have that anymore, but the problem with that was they kept getting stug by the polyps and got black marks on them.


----------



## NovaRaven (Aug 23, 2013)

Kooka said:


> Yeah, and the little one follows the other ones lead unfortunately  It's a Duncan coral BTW.


Oh geez... ya my sebae clownfish hosted my duncan too. It irritated the CRAP out of the duncan... super annoying!


----------



## Greg_o (Mar 4, 2010)

Mine have hosted an Elegance coral, not sure if that's considered odd or not.


----------



## mmatt (Feb 12, 2012)

Greg_o said:


> Mine have hosted an Elegance coral, not sure if that's considered odd or not.


That seems like an odd one to me. Lol.


----------



## Jaysan (Dec 19, 2011)

mine hosts the overflow........but that seems normal cuz the clowns are dumb...lol


----------



## Nevek67 (Feb 27, 2015)

My clowns host the return for my HOB skimmer, I guess they like the Sponge...


----------



## CoralConnoisseur (Mar 5, 2014)

Clown in my frag tank has been hosting a single Duncan head. Only the size of a loonie, but the clown seems to be gentle. The Duncan is always open and doesn't look too stressed.

The same clown was trying to decide if he liked a gold torch, or frogspawn better while he was in my display... Even though there is a HUGE carpet anemone only 18 inches away....


----------



## TBemba (Jan 11, 2010)

Mine a large toadstool leather. I have two anemones the new one no one is interest in the other one the porcelain crab sat on it and rarely moves more than an inch away.


----------



## Swooshie58 (May 4, 2014)

My Tomato Clown has taken ownership of my Cynarina


----------

